# Käse-Teig für Barben?



## Glasaal (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mich mal informieren ob jemand damit schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

es gibt ja verschiedene Hersteller die sowas anbieten, aber sind die auch wirklich besser als ein Stück echter Käse?

Und wenn ja, was könnt ihr mir empfhelen?


----------



## Barsch1987 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Hi, was meinst du jetzt genau damit? Mir sagt Käseteig grade nichts.


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Die fertigen Teige sind meistens so hart, dass man sie nur am Haar fischen kann. Außerdem haben sie recht sonderbar künstliche Käsegerüche... echter Käse ist da bestimmt nicht drin.

Also lautet der Beschluss, dass der Angler es selber machen muss... und zwar so:

- 200 gr. extrem reifen, würzigen Käse, wie Gorgonzola, oder andere Blauschimmelkäsesorten.
- 1 Ei
- 50/50 Boiliemix, oder fein zerriebenes Toastbrot ohne Rinde

Zuerst das Ei mit dem Käse mixen. Es sollte ein glatter Brei entstehen. Nun so lange Boiliemix, oder Brotkrümel unterkneten, bis ein weicher, aber zäher Teig entsteht. Man kann den Teig auch mit einigen Spritzern Maggi, oder zerdrücktem Knoblauch würzen. Färben kann man ihn auch, bringt aber nicht viel. Lässt sich gut in der Ziefkühltruhe lagern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Jepp...funzt.
Fertigen Pizza-oder Mürbeteig aus der Supermarkt Kühltheke!Ausrollen,darauf reichlich geriebenen(Gouda,Edamer etc.) oder zerbröckelten(Gorgonzola)Käse verteilen,anschl.durchkneten und fertig ist die Laube.
Reste können nach dem fischen prima eingeforen werden.
Vorteil gegenüber Gouda am Stück;bessere Aromafreigabe und durch Zugabe von Mehl o.ä.kann man die Teigkonsistenz ganz den Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Einfärben geht auch..
@Andal..stimmt,die fertigen haben da oft Aroma Marke"Gaaanz alte Socke"
Wahrscheinlich betäubt das den Fisch ?


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Auf dieser Basis lassen sich auch gut Leberwurst, pürierter Leber, oder Ölsardinen verarbeiten. Gerade an kleineren Flüssen sind solche Pastenköder oft unschlagbar auf Döbel und Barben. Die Spots sind klein und es genügen ein paar kleine Teigkugeln und schon ist angefüttert.

Man sollte sich nicht von großen Haken (2 - 4) und entsprechend großen Portionen schrecken. Die Zielfische haben ordentliche Futterluken!


----------



## Slick (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Moin

und für fertige Futtermischungen z.B. zum Feedern einfach den Käse reiben und in die Mischung kneten und als Hakenköder Käseteig?


Edit

eigentlich logisch

p.s. wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hartkäse aus,das wäre doch fürs feedern optimaler oder?


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Je besser eine Käsesorte am Haken fischbar ist, b.z.w. sich schön bequem reiben lässt, desto geringer ist ihr Aroma. Die richtig müffelnden Sorten sind durch die Bank alle sehr weich.

Halbweiche Sorten, wie Gouda, oder Bonbel lassen sich anglerisch verbessern, wenn man sie über Nacht, bereits gewürfelt, in Milch einlegt.

Jetzt kann sich jeder selber aussuchen, welche Sorte er wie einsetzt.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Sehr schön ist immer das Gesicht der Verkäuferin an der Käsetheke, wenn ich um Hilfe bitte, "ich suche einen halbwegs festen Käse, der möglichst extrem-ekelhaft stinkt".
Vermutlich heißt es unter denen, sobald ich weg bin, "also ich hatte da gerade einen seltsamen Vogel als Kunden...".


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Dann versuche es mal mit halbgereiften Klosterkäsen mit mindestens 45% Fett i.Tr.. Den gibts im guten Supermarkt im Kühlregal. Oder den Esrom von Aldi. Das verstört wenigstens keine Verkäuferin und preiswerter sollte er auch sein.

Fürs Futter benütze ich übrigens keinen echten Käse, sondern das Pulveraroma von Zammataro. Ist billiger und intensiver und bequemer in der Anwendung.


----------



## Slick (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Werde im Februar feedern, ich werde es dann mal testen mit sehr sehr stinkendem Käse.|supergri



Andal schrieb:


> Dann versuche es mal mit halbgereiften Klosterkäsen mit mindestens 45% Fett i.Tr.. Den gibts im guten Supermarkt im Kühlregal. Oder den Esrom von Aldi. Das verstört wenigstens keine Verkäuferin und preiswerter sollte er auch sein.
> 
> Fürs Futter benütze ich übrigens keinen echten Käse, sondern das Pulveraroma von Zammataro. Ist billiger und intensiver und bequemer in der Anwendung.



Ich wollt schon echten Käse benutzen als Futterzusatz. xD


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Ok,... gefunden
http://www.zammataro.de/aromakonzentrate.html
Zammataro hat eh echt gute Sachen, finde ich.

Bin mit Käse als Köder -mangels vieler Barben hier- recht unbedarft. Und als Konsument greife ich zu den schlichten, normalen Angeboten, weil ich auch kein Käsefreak bin.

Wie siehst du den Stand von Käse(pasten) & Käsearomenfutter gegenüber anderen Barben- & Döbelködern, Andal?


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Mit Käse zu Friedfischen verhält es sich, wie mit Meeresfischen als Köder für Raubfische. Entweder es kracht richtig, oder es geht gar nix. Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer extrem unterschiedlich. Warum kann ich allerdings nicht beantworten.

Köder aus Käse und Käsepasten haben allerdings den großen Vorteil gegenüber Maden und Würmern, dass man sie entsprechend selektiv portionieren kann. Eine walnussgroße Käsekugel ist kein Problem für eine solide Barbe, während Maden kaum so üppig angeboten werden können. Das wirkt sich natürlich selektierend auf die Interessenten aus; die kleinen Fischerl bleiben da eher außen vor.

Als Fazit kann man sagen, dass Käse in allen möglichen Dareichungsformen, so er genommen wird, eher die Klasse fängt. Die üblichen Verdachtigen (Maden, Würmer, Caster, Hanf, etc.) fangen dagegen zuverlässig die Masse. Eine regelrechte Feeding Frenzy, wie man sie unter guten Bedingungen mit reichlich Hanf und Maden erzeugen kann, konnte ich bei Käse noch nie beobachten.

Beim Döbel kann man in kleineren Flüssen mit Käsepaste jedoch in kühlem Wasser sehr gute Erfolge erzielen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Merci #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Käseteig lief bei mir am Fluss ganzjährig.
Döbel,Karpfen,Rotaugen,jedoch 0 Barben ..aber auf Käsewürfel ebenso wenig.Mister Barbel bevorzugt hier definitiv Madenbündel und Pellets.
Am Kanal sah es mit Käseteig durchweg düster aus.Preisverdächtiger Nullinger!Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Hallo! 

Barben konnte ich bisher im Rhein am besten auf ein fettes Madenbündel fangen. Auf Käse am Haar und im Strapsmantel konnte ich leider keine Fänge verzeichnen.
Diese Käseteiggeschichte finde ich aber sehr interessant und möchte darauf gerne etwas genauer eingehen.
Da hier im Rhein ja ordentlich Strömung ist, überlege ich wie man den Käseteig so fest in seiner Beschaffenheit bekommt, damit er nicht schon beim auswerfen vom Haken fliegt und auch nicht schon nach 3min vom Haken fällt. 
Welche Zutaten, in welchem Verhältniss werden für einen wirklich festen Teig benötigt?
Kann man den Teig, die per Hand gerollten Kugeln irgendwie nachbehandeln, damit sie noch fester werden? Wie ein Boilie? (Mircowelle oder Backofen, - wie siehts mit der Geruchsbelästigung aus?) Habe aber von der Boilieherstellung keine Ahnung.
Fragen über Fragen! 


LG

Doc


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Du kannst statt den Weißbrotbröseln entweder Boiliemix, Gries, oder Polenta benützen. Dadurch wird der o.a. Teig fester. Den kannst du auch, wie Boilies, kurz ankochen. Die Geruchsbelästigung ist auch nicht schlimmer, als bei einem Käsetoast.

Angeboten wird dann natürlich am Haar.


----------



## DerStipper (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Im Matchangler war ein Rezept für sowas.
50/50 Boiliemix, Gorgonzola, Käsedipp, Eier und Buttersäure. Der Artikel heißt "Ein bestialischer Barbenköder"


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Käseteig für die harte Strömung im Rhein stell ich ausschließlich aus Paniermehl und geriebenem Käse oder Weichkäse her. Ganz wenig Wasser dazu und gut kneten, dann bekommt der fast Boiliekonsitenz.
Angeboten natürlich am Haar.


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Moin!

Habe gestern mal mit Andal am Telefon geschnackt und ein paar Zutaten notiert, woraus man einen Teig, bzw. Boilies herstellen könnte:

50/50 Boiliemix
Gluten/Weizenkleber
Stinkekäse 
Eier
Frischer Sandwichtoast ohne Rinde in den Mixer - oder -
Weizenmehl/Gries/Polenta
Gemahlene Pellets oder Forelli
Gemahlene Hanfkörner
Dazu Flavor - Knobi, Muschel oder Käse

Natürlich nicht alles zusammen

Wo bekommt man günstig nen Boilieroller in der Größe 20-22mm her?


----------



## ali-angler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch aus Draht eine kleine Spirale machen und die an deiner Haarmontage befästigen. An der Spirale haftet der teig noch etwas besser.


----------



## nerdwuermle (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

|good:
sowohl mit käseteig als auch mit hartkäse(parmesan) hab ich sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. bei uns in der elbe sind die barben allerdings auch nicht sehr wählerisch...


----------



## Voider (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Nochmal ne Frage zum Feedern:

Wenn ich den Käseteig, wie hier beschrieben, zubereite, dann habe ich meinen Hakenköder.

Wenn ich nun mit Futterkorb fischen will, kann ich da irgendwie ein wenig Futter selber herstellen?

Paniermehl, geriebener Käse oder so?

Ginge auch ein Fertigfutter und dieses dann mit geriebenem Käse anreichern?
Wenn man aber sehr würzige Käse wie Gorgonzola rein tun will, wie kriegt man sowas gerieben bzw. untergemischt, ohne dass das Körbchenfutter verklebt?

Voider


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

Stinknormales Feederfutter, preiswert und aus dem 20 kg Sack. Dazu das Käseroma von Zammataro.


----------



## Doc Plato (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> |good:
> sowohl mit käseteig als auch mit hartkäse(parmesan) hab ich sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht. bei uns in der elbe sind die barben allerdings auch nicht sehr wählerisch...




Wie gesagt, Barben habe ich bisher immer auf ein fettes Madenbündel gefangen. Wurm geht auch. Aber, und dat is der entscheidende Punkt, mittlerweile gibt es soviele von diesen verdammten Mist-Grundeln, die den Köder schneller finden als die Barbe.... und son Madenbündel oder Wurm ist dann mal eben ratz fatz verputzt! "Früher" waren mal Kaulbarsche, kleine Brassen, Güstern oder lütte Flußbarsche teilweise nervig, wenn die sich den Wurm anstelle des Aals oder was auch immer reingepfiffen haben.
Mit nem festen Käseteig/Boilie umgeht man die Grundeln weitgehend und fischt einfach selektiver. Vielleicht steigt ja mal ein "Wildkarpfen" ein, das wäre natürlich der Oberhammer! 

LG

Doc #h


----------



## DollyDollendorf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Käse-Teig für Barben?*

stinkender Käse.. Hm lecker. Da kann ich den Fischen auch gleich die schönen ollen Kappa Sport Schuhe meiner Frau zum anfüttern ins Wasser werfen


----------

